# P&O Australia's "PACIFIC STAR" in the news again.



## Rutts (Jun 28, 2005)

The vessels latest cruise finished in Auckland on Tuesday somewhat delayed
by close to a day owing to rough conditions encountered enroute back to Auckland.

Some passengers have vented their displeasure in the media once again.

Full story:

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/section/1/story.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10488427

She has less than one month to go before she finishes with P&O and heads off to new owners Pullmantur Cruises to join her predecessor Sky Wonder / Pacific Sky / Sky Princess / Fairsky.

On top of this recent bad weather publicity there was also the publicity about an alleged rape that took place on her New Year cruise.

(Cloud)


----------



## hilifta (Feb 12, 2006)

Jeez these people give me the sqwitters.
NZ is in the middle of a large ocean, miles from anywhere, in winter you get winter storms, in summer you get cyclones.
Thats life.
If these people sat and thought about it, they shouldn't be surprised. Unfort this is just the sort person the press love.
We've had number of people from our work sailed on her and almost all give her a good rap.
But that not news.
"Marilyn of Glenfeild" got a bruised arm, thats news.

Anyway, me and the Missus are off on her next month and really looking forward to it..

Mike


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

These cruises have had some unsavoury publicity but it's hard to see how they can blame P&O for the weather! 

The passenger who was sitting on deck playing (?) gin must have had his/her eyes shut for a long time if he/she didn't notice the weather picking up.

Sorry to hear about Marilyn's arm - I remember girls falling out of chairs quite often and that was alongside in Auckland! They thought it was funny. Must have been made of sterner stuff in those days.

John T.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

This is typical of the new type of cruiser, landlubbers who know nothing about the sea, how weather systems can make it rough, and newspapers who refer to a ship as a boat. The NZ Herald should know better, even carrying a story like this as if it is so unusual.

P&O and other companies should tell these people in advance that they are at sea, they can't control the weather, so the ship may roll. I know they should not need to be told, but some are so thick they clearly need to be warned, and to stop them from making crazy claims asking for money back.

David


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

It's the same thing every year when people go to the caribbean for a holiday during the hurricane season and then complain that they were nearly blown away by a hurricane.


----------



## raybnz (Sep 10, 2005)

Like any other paper the NZ Herald are always after those stories that will catch the eye of the reader.

As for these whinging passengers they should get a life. All through out life it has been well do***ented that sea gets rough. Did they expect it to be different for them when they went on a cruise.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Raybnz

Many passengers that I have sailed with as passenger myself are totally clueless. They think the ship is so big it will not roll and have no idea about life aboard ship or terminology used. They carry on just the same as shore side expecting the ship to be the same. Some have complained that it is always windy on deck. I tell them it is the movement of the ship that is making it seem more windy than if stood still, not just the wind itself. They simply refuse to believe me. 

Some were complaining that it took us four days to reach Madeira aboard Aurora, and that it was rough getting there. They knew the itinerary, but still complained. I told them Aurora was a cruise ship, they don't travel at full speed to reach destinations. The ship itself is the destination, each day is part of the cruise, the holiday, not just the ports. Some said it would not be so bad if the ship did not roll.

When you ask what they expect when at sea some just look glum, others say they didn't think ships that size rolled. Cruise companies obviously don't advertise that the ship rolls, whatever the size, but it is amazing that some passengers have no idea and genuinely upset when the ships stars moving.

David


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

People who have never had much to do with shipping or the sea often seem a bit clueless, but it's not all their fault. Imagine seeing all those films where the ship is rolling all over the place outside but quite steady inside?

I remember talking to a friend on Cleethorpes seafront and he commented that the trawlers anchored off shore were waiting to sail. When I told him they were actually waiting to enter port, he said: "Well why are they pointing out to sea then?" He had no conception of the tide making the ships swing. I'm not sure what he thought they were all waiting for - a green traffic light maybe.

John T.


----------



## aleddy (Apr 8, 2006)

P&O Australia should set up a subsidiary as P&O New Zealand then everyone would be aware that it is whinging Kiwi's and not whinging Ozzies, give us a break as we are copping a thumping at the cricket at the moment and day 2 has not yet begun
Cheers
Ted


----------



## raybnz (Sep 10, 2005)

Aleddy Us kiwis are loving every ball of that cricket match and long may the Indians go well. I just wish I could stop the tears as it is watering down my beer. Chuck another steak on the BBQ and turn the sound up.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

raybnz said:


> Aleddy Us kiwis are loving every ball of that cricket match and long may the Indians go well. I just wish I could stop the tears as it is watering down my beer. Chuck another steak on the BBQ and turn the sound up.


Having picked their own umpires, it's a lot easier for the Indians. Reading your post, Ray, I'm even more concerned by their use of Kiwi Billy Bowden and his "crooked finger of doom"! The only reason the Test is happening is because the Australian cricket authorities buckled under the Indians threat to take their bats and balls and go home. Once the series is over and they've returned to India, I hope they're never invited back. They should go back to what they do best - be P&O stewards!

John T.


----------



## aleddy (Apr 8, 2006)

LOL...Thanks guys..... main thing Ray, don't waste that beer.
Cheers
Ted

PS. on rereading you both, LOL with tears running down my cheeks but still too early for a beer, have enough rain at the moment too but would gladly accept a rain cheque on sharing one.
Cheers 
Ted


----------

